# EMS Magazine



## tricam (Jan 27, 2005)

Does anyone subscribe to this magazine?  Thoughts/opinions?  I just subscribed, so we'll see how it goes.

eric


----------



## emtbuff (Jan 27, 2005)

I have gotten a few of their magazine passed on by a coworker and I liked the articles and thought that it was a decent magazine.  I have thought about ordering either EMS Magazine or JEMS  haven't decided yet and waiting to make a little extra cash to pay for the subscription.


----------



## Jon (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emtbuff_@Jan 27 2005, 07:16 PM
> * I have gotten a few of their magazine passed on by a coworker and I liked the articles and thought that it was a decent magazine.  I have thought about ordering either EMS Magazine or JEMS  haven't decided yet and waiting to make a little extra cash to pay for the subscription. *


 I pay for JEMS. I like it.

For some reason, I have a free subscription to EMS Magazine. Nice 2nd place to JEMS, but I will only pay for one.


Jon


----------



## runindash05 (Jan 28, 2005)

Where do you get the subscription to JEMS?

Brandon  :lol:


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jan 28, 2005)

Here:

Jems subscription


----------



## MMiz (Jan 28, 2005)

I also subscribe to JEMS and like it.  Sure there are lots of Ads, but I really do think it's a great resource!


----------



## Jon (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT_@Jan 28 2005, 07:25 PM
> * Here:
> 
> Jems subscription *


 you can also get a free 6-month if you go to EMS today


----------

